
Show HN: Nodi – an online node-based geometry design tool & platform - mattatz
http://nodi3d.com
======
mattatz
Let me share the tool i just released as public beta! Nodi is an online node-
based geometry design tool like Grasshopper & Dynamo. It is under heavy
development. Would love any feedback!

[https://nodi3d.com](https://nodi3d.com)

Release blog: [https://medium.com/@masatatsu.nakamura/nodi-released-as-
publ...](https://medium.com/@masatatsu.nakamura/nodi-released-as-public-beta-
version-ba6e2da8ca6d)

